# One if four miscarriages 'could be prevented with changes to a woman's lifestyl



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2562544/1-4-miscarriages-prevented-changes-womans-lifestyle.html

To summarise, the study's a retrospective look at the pregnancy outcomes of about 90,000 women, looking for factors in common. Age, drinking alcohol, lifting more than 20kg, night shifts and being obese were all biggies. It doesn't say here how much alcohol, you'd probably have to look up the study for that. I found it useful just to know about the lifting weight, I've always worried about that...


----------



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

I was seething after reading this. I've had 3 miscarriages and have done everything by the book with each of my pregnancies. I work with women who inject heroin and drink throughout their pregnancy and still end up with a live baby. So unfair. :-('


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Wass the Daily Mail contradict themselves with scandalous headlines left, right and centre. I made the mistake of reading some 'fertility in the news' articles earlier this evening and can't believe they have also published one that says that the pregnancy preconception multi vits are responsible for many miscarriages!

x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

If there's one thing the Daily Mail hates more than women, it's pregnant women... take everything with a pinch of salt! I read it for the comments online, some of them are pure comedy gold.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

SSD I'm the same as you, can't stand the DM but adore it when there's a juicy headline if only for all the trolls that come out of the woodwork.

Some stories really do get my back up & tbh I don't feel I can read this one without being accused of assisting global warming


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

I am not even going to touch the link. I hate the Daily Mail trash news and I know it will wind me up.

Thanks for sharing tho!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

dear moderators. please can you create a separate section for daily mail articles, to seperate them from 'real' news? thanks.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

GB
De x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not reading it either or il greet a work nightshift and a little over weight ( was bigger before!!) but there's people I know, v underweight - morbidly obese still getting pregnant. I just think it's pure luck, as if everything was so easy we would all take life for granted !!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

i agree, over my last 4 m/c (7 in total) I have spent the whole 2ww on the sofa. ive taken my husband shopping, so he can carry it. gave him the list and sat in the car. ive ate everything I should and nothing I shouldn't. not touched alcohol for about 4 years (except at Christmas this, just after another m/c). hardly ever take paracetamol, let alone anything stronger. no hot baths, haven't got too hot in bed. everything in my power to make embie stay!!!!

articles like this make my blood boil!!!! its scaremongering, nothing more and designed to make women feel worse than they already do  

jade


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Good luck Jade.   You sound amazing. 

I have let my hair down this IVF cycle as doing donor and am even drinking a cup of coffee every day and a cup or two of tea!!! Crazy stuff.

Yes yes yes I echo GoldBunny's request to separate DM's propaganda from the real stuff.

xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

This is the very helpful article sent to me by my incredible sympathetic MIL following our mmc -such a kind and thoughtful and helpful woman


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

thanks magnusi  

I don't feel amazing, just stubborn, determined and downright bullheaded  . I will get there, or i'll die trying   

dory10, I would have smacked her in the mouth quite frankly   or divorced myself from that part of the family!!! nasty person. censoring prevents me from using the words I want to  

xxxxxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

jdm4tth3ws - I constantly sit on my hands to prevent such an action when in her presence, which fortunately is not often.  DH is so unlike her it is unbelievable and she isn't allowed to mention IF to me anymore - we're not telling her about our next cycle and won't do unless needs must, hopefully which will be when I have a huge bump  .

Dory
xxx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Just to point out, yet again  , the Daily Mail doesn't do research itself, it reports on research. Retrospective looks at outcomes is a very common practise, and legitimate, because it usually turns up useful trends. Trends don't apply to everyone because they are just that- trends, not a prescription! A retrospective study involving more than 90,000 women would be considered by most people to be legitimate, but anyone who harbours a particular prejudice against the Daily Mail for whatever reason, I suggest you don't read my posts. Personally I think you'll miss out but that is your choice, of course.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I have to disagree urban girl, the dm do not report on research, they regurgitate press releases which are often skewed with agendas by the people who release them in the first place. There is no journalism here what so ever it is simply lazy repetition. I object to the daily mail's attitude to 'reporting' in this way. They have blatantly done it a number of times.. They 'reported' on the 'new' advances that CARE were offering last year and basically it was a propaganda and free advertising campaign for a clinic that said they were offering ground breaking eeva techniques as if they had brought it to the market... They hasn't, there are plenty of clinics offering this service.... They have also recently published an 'article' about 1000 pound ivf which they claim is going to be made available on the Nhs... Seriously this is utter ********, it made no mention of the cost of drugs, staffing or theatre costs involved and quite frankly was scientifically inaccurate, they claimed it would reduce the need for intra cytoplasmic injections... How? If you need icsi you need icsi, the medium in which your eggs and sperm are mixed can not increase a males partners sperm count or fix binding issues. 
Thanks for posting the link, its always interesting to read different information but I'm afraid after researching to see if I could find any information from other sources there isn't much out there... Not even on the walking egg foundation's own website about their success rates, advances or plans to offer this to the Nhs.

X
Ducky


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

All press is skewed, though; everyone has an agenda and will report what suits that agenda the best. DM-bashing just for the sake of it is shortsighted. There IS truth to this article and after all, in saying that 1 in for miscarriages could be prevented, it's also saying that 3 in 4 probably can't. So there really is no need for anybody to feel as though they could have prevented their miscarriage if they know that is not the case. You're part of the majority - the 3 in 4. But yes, I do think there's a minority - the 1 in 4 - that could be prevented.


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

In regard to the prenatal vitamin article it did send the fear of god into me and I have done nothing but worry ever since. I've got 4 children and have had 3 miscarriages and 2 ectopics and took prenatal vitamins with them all. Naturally I now question whether or not I should have taken them. However in defence of the daily mail the study is genuine and I have spoken to the miscarriage association who forwarded me the full study and I would rather be informed of any new research. BUT interestingly the multi vitamin used in the study contained vitamin a which is dangerous in pregnancy................so I'm still unsure what to do!xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

goldbunny said:


> dear moderators. please can you create a separate section for daily mail articles, to seperate them from 'real' news? thanks.


Your suggestion is noted by the mods. 

In all seriousness, the Daily Mail never outright lie; they just have a somewhat unfortunate passive aggressive way of reporting certain stories that makes most liberal minded free thinking people want to throw things in rage; specifically they do this with stories regarding women (and women's health) and things like immigration and welfare. One could be forgiven for assuming their editorial agenda is based on a misogynistic racist ethos that assumes the word "benefits" is synonymous with "lazy freeloaders". That's just my perception though; yours may be different and we'd have to agree to differ on that.

If people want to get their news from the DM that's their choice; the point is, we cannot dismiss what these findings say just because we don't like the way the DM has reported it. By default most newspapers will add their own agenda (the DM are far from the only ones) and will spin their reporting of things. If you want the facts, far better to look at the source published research, or where this was originally published (usually medical journals and the like) and not the sensationalised, cherry picked statistics that tell the story the tabloid you read them in wants to tell.

C~x


----------

